
We hear you, Taylor - imd23
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/21/apple-music-free-trial/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9756009](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9756009).

------
adventured
That's a breathtaking amount of influence Swift just demonstrated.

With a blog post she just modified the behavior of the world's most valuable
corporation ($729 billion at last check).

------
timothya
Good for Apple. It's too bad it needed a really high profile artist to come
out against it, but I'm glad they could listen and make the right choice.

Taylor Swift has previously not put her music on other streaming services
(despite them paying artists during the trial period); I wonder if she'll
consider Apple Music for streaming now that they've changed their terms on
this point (and if she does, will she also put her music on other streaming
services?).

------
gavinlynch
Well, this is the future of the music industry. It's an incredibly sound
ivestment to increase the buy-in of major players to increase the overall
long-term viability of the product. It's kind of a "duh", but to be fair many
companies miss the "duh"

